# Names similar to Isaac??



## catfromaus

Okay, I have fallen in love with the name Isaac. Can't have it, it is too similar to close family names.
I think I like the strong ending sound, and can't think of anything close- does any other name end in Ac/Ak? 
Does anyone else love the name and want to share other names they like?


----------



## silver_dimond

Cormack
Zack is all I know I love the name Isaac was on my short list for ds but in end we went for leighton we also had on are list Rowan, Harrison, Ivan, Finley and Caleb we had more but can't think of the others now xx


----------



## thankful2012

Dominic
Alec


----------



## Jeninpa

Isaiah <3 It is what I would use if I wasn't using Isaac for a boys middle name after hubby's pap!


----------



## xvmomovx

Jeninpa said:


> Isaiah <3

Agree! This was my first thought!


----------



## catfromaus

Thank you! DH vetoed Dominic, which is a pity, because it is closest to what I like!
Caleb is nice- maybe I like names with different ending sounds


----------



## Mummy2B21

Issy


----------



## Butterfly89

Hmm... I can't think of any other ac or ak.... but sort of... Alaric, Aric, Merrick, Patrick.. boys' names are hard to find!! We are having a difficult time.


----------



## catfromaus

Boys names are really hard! Got girls name sorted, and have a feeling it is a girl anyway.
Isaiah I like, but worried it might be a bit 'out there', when my girls have very classic names.
Hadn't thought of Patrick, and I am liking that one...
Thank you!


----------



## Guppy051708

I love Isaiah but im bias:blush:
I obviously dont think its too far out there as its DS1 middle name :lol:
What about Maverick or Phoenix? Felix?
Just for another idea, Elliot is a classic and woukd go lovely with you girls names. Again bias though :blush:


----------



## Rosie.no1

I love Isaac, it's top of my list. My other names are:

Benjamin
Elijah
Samuel
Zachary

x


----------

